# Richtiges einstellen der Vorspannung SR Suntour XCM



## Jan_GiantT3 (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo Suntour Team,

ich fahre ein Giant Terrago Disc 3 bei dem eine Suntour XCM Lockout, 100mm verbaut ist. Da gibs oben die Drehknöpfe, der rechte für´s Lockout und der Linke für die Federhärte, unten an der Federgabel befinden sich 2 Schrauben.... So nun meine Frage nun: Wo und wie stell ich die Vorspannung für diese Federgabel richtig ein? Wie kann ich mir behelfen, wenn sich der Drehknopf für die Federhärte nur noch schwer dreht?

Danke!!!

Gruß Jan


----------



## rasumichin (9. Februar 2011)

oben bei den knöpfen müsste + und - stehen, da stellst du sie ein, aber meiner erfahrung nach bringt das drehen an diesen knöpfen nicht viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_GiantT3 (9. Februar 2011)

Ja die hab ich ja auch schon eingestellt, ich dachte nur es gibt da noch extra was, um die Vorspannung einzustellen, aber ich glaube dafür is die Federgabel, einfach zu billig.....


----------



## MCTryal (9. Februar 2011)

Jan_GiantT3 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir behelfen, wenn sich der Drehknopf für die Federhärte nur noch schwer dreht?
> 
> Danke!!!
> 
> Gruß Jan



Oder wie bei mir gar nicht mehr dreht?

Danke.


----------



## rasumichin (9. Februar 2011)

also bei meiner haben sich die dinger auh irgendwann nur noch mit einer zange und leichter gewalt drehen lassen, da zwischen ganz + und komplett - aber kein fühlbarer unterschied besteht würde ich sagen, wenn sich die dinger nicht mehr drehen lassen ignoriert man das gekonnt und macht sich keine gedanken bis man sich irgendwann eine bessere gabel holt


----------



## bastl-axel (12. Februar 2011)

Meines Wissens nach besteht der Federvorspannungsmechanismus aus Kunststoff. Da ist oft das Gewinde defekt. Einfach mal rausschrauben und bei Bedarf Unterlegscheiben oder eine große Mutter auf die Feder legen. Das erhöht auch die Federvorspannung.


----------



## vvorldjumper (14. September 2017)

Moin,

mal ne ganz dumme Frage: + = härter // - = weicher? Oder andersrum?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (19. September 2017)

Moin vvorldjumper,
du hast es richtig erfasst allerdings härter und weicher sollte man so nicht sagen.
Die Federhärte bleibt ja gleich. Nur ihre Vorspannung wird verändert. Um die Feder komplett zu komprimieren braucht man immer noch die selbe Kraft.

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## fietsklingel (25. Mai 2020)

*Hallihallo in die Runde!*

Ich habe von velos wenig Ahnung und das rächt sich gerade:
Am Rad vom Filius ist die Federgabel *SR SUNTOUR SF 11-XCM-V3-MLO 26'' 80,100*
nun endgültig hinüber.

Frage 1)
Muss ich an dem Rad erst alles auseinandernehmen, um die Abmessungen noch zu nehmen 
oder kann ich die Schaftlänge und den Durchmesser aus dem Katalog nehmen?

_Anmerkung: ich möchte nicht faul erscheinen, aber es ist ein Haufen Gedöns dran: 
Lichtkabel, Tacho, Bremsen ... _

Auf der website der Firma habe ich eine spare parts Liste gefunden, aber keine Abmessungen.
Auch bekam ich heute von der Firma Suntour eine email,
dass sie mir keine Alternative (eine Gabel aus dem aktuellen Programm) nennen können.

meine Quelle war dann dieser Katalog von 2011 auf Seite 19:


			https://issuu.com/srsuntourinc/docs/srs-2k11-we
		


Durchmesser 30 mm
L o Gew.  255 mm

Gilt das heute als ein exotisches Mass?
Falls ja, würde ich wohl zu einem komplett neuen Velo tendieren.

Frage 2)
Gibt es Alternativen im Bereich von 100 - 300 Euro bei den Gabeln?

Ich bitte um Nachsicht, sollte ich an der falschen Stelle die falschen Fragen gestellt haben.

Gruss
Samuel


----------



## malutki (25. Mai 2020)

In dem Budget kriegst du eine ordentliche luftgabel. Wenn du die Seriennummer auf der SR Seite eingibst erfährst du welches Modell es genau ist. 
Bei der Auswahl einer neuen Gabel musst du die einbauehoehe beachten - bei dir wahrscheinlich 482mm, und 1 1/8 Gabelschaft.


----------



## fietsklingel (25. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank!



malutki schrieb:


> Wenn du die Seriennummer auf der SR Seite eingibst erfährst du welches Modell es genau ist.



Die Seriennummer habe ich leider noch nicht entdeckt, Nur einen Aufkleber mit den oben gemachten Angaben.
Ist die SN irgendwo eingestanzt/ gelasert?



malutki schrieb:


> Bei der Auswahl einer neuen Gabel musst du die einbauehoehe beachten - bei dir wahrscheinlich 482mm, und 1 1/8 Gabelschaft.



Die Einbauhöhe ... hmmmm - ich bin gerade blond. 
Und ja, die ganze Geometrie soll natürlich wieder passen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malutki (26. Mai 2020)

Meistens ist die Seriennummer auf der Gabel Krone zu finden.


----------



## Julianprz_11 (27. Dezember 2020)

Jan_GiantT3 schrieb:


> Ja die hab ich ja auch schon eingestellt, ich dachte nur es gibt da noch extra was, um die Vorspannung einzustellen, aber ich glaube dafür is die Federgabel, einfach zu billig.....


Bei mir ist es so also ich weiß nicht wie man eine SR Suntour weicher stellt bitte helft mir 🥺


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Dezember 2020)

Julianprz_11 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so also ich weiß nicht wie man eine SR Suntour weicher stellt bitte helft mir 🥺


Indem man eine weichere Feder kauft. Die gibt es!


----------

